# Considering A Power Jack



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Since I am getting ready to do my first solo trip, I think a power jack might make my set up a less taxing experience. I need guidance in order to make a good choice. What has worked for you and why? Where have you found the best prices? Thanks for your help.
Darlene


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Camping world has an ultra 3500 on sale right now for $159.00
I just installed mine and am happy with it so far.


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Atwood, Barker, and Ultra are all good. Don't consider it, just buy it! It makes setting up much nicer.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Katrina said:


> Camping world has an ultra 3500 on sale right now for $159.00
> I just installed mine and am happy with it so far.
> [snapback]112211[/snapback]​


I just checked CW, and it's the 3000# Ultra that is on sale. The 3500 and the 3502 are both under $300, but are more like $275 to $295

Tim


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Don't leave home without it. I had a Barker for a little over three years until the gears finally stripped out. I have an Ultra now and it does not seem quite as fast as the Barker was but it has aluminum gears rather than plastic. I bought it on sale for a very good price so even if I only get a year out of it I think it is worth it. If this one dies on me I think I'm going to spend more an get the highest powered Atwood.

Scott


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

ultra fabs with night lights
*3000 for $176.00 
3500 for $250.00*

can order here:
P P L Motor Homes
click

I always check BBB reports before recommending a link
BBB rating for this company = satisfactory

BBB report here


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> > Camping world has an ultra 3500 on sale right now for $159.00
> ...


you are correct, I fat fingered the model number.
Still a good jack for my 21RS.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

My Atwood is on trailer number two. I believe its the 2500 lb deluxe. There is plenty of them on Ebay if you want to go that route. It was the first mod on both of my Outbacks.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I just ordered the Atwood 3500 for $244 plus tax and S&H. Came to $279 and change delivered to my door.

Should be here this week.

Mark


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

mswalt said:


> I just ordered the Atwood 3500 for $244 plus tax and S&H. Came to $279 and change delivered to my door.
> 
> Should be here this week.
> 
> ...


Ultra-Fab Tongue Jack - Type - 3002 (3,000 lb) Tongue Jack"
Misc.; $161.49

Sold by:Brock's, Inc.

3 day shipping to my front door...









Vern


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have the Ultra-Fab 3002 -- worth every cent...


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Ghosty said:


> I have the Ultra-Fab 3002 -- worth every cent...
> [snapback]112256[/snapback]​


After seeing yours at the Rally and the Flush King well you know the rest.









Vern


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Once you get this installed and working you'll ask yourself why you waited so long to do this mod.

Congrats on the upcoming purchase!!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

vern38 said:


> mswalt said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered the Atwood 3500 for $244 plus tax and S&H. Came to $279 and change delivered to my door.
> ...


I am anxiously awaiting the delivery of my Ultra-Fab 3002. Thanks for all the good imput. I hope it makes it to us by Thurs so that we can use it this weekend. The DH doesn't see the need for it, but I think the beauty of it will reveal itself once we are using it. Is there anything that I can tell him about how this will make for an easier set up?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> vern38 said:
> 
> 
> > mswalt said:
> ...


The only problem is he will not break a sweat un hitching so will have less of a justification for that first beer at the campground but you should still let him have it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> The only problem is he will not break a sweat un hitching so will have less of a justification for that first beer at the campground but you should still let him have it.
> [snapback]112849[/snapback]​


Oh...after that LONG drive he will deserve many many ice cold brews...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Justification? We don't need no stinkin' justification!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> > vern38 said:
> ...


Andy, with all the stress of driving your family to the campsite, being ever vigilant and watching out for the crazys on the road, and all the traffic and construction, I think he deserves a beer no matter what


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Katrina said:


> Camping world has an ultra 3500 on sale right now for $159.00
> I just installed mine and am happy with it so far.
> [snapback]112211[/snapback]​


I'll second that.... I picked one up on sale and it works great. A 20 minute easy install.. take it to the park and change it while your still hooked up to your TV.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

mswalt said:


> I just ordered the Atwood 3500 for $244 plus tax and S&H. Came to $279 and change delivered to my door.
> 
> Should be here this week.
> 
> ...


Same here. Tracking mine now. I hope I get it before I leave for the beach on Friday.

I searched and searched for the best deal on an Atwood. I want to get a high weight rating, and like the "Ball Screw" design of the 3500# models.

Atwood Jacks

Humpty


----------

